# لماذا لعن الله الحيه



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

​اهلا بالجميع

لماذا لعن الله الحيه وقال لها ((لانك فعلت هذا ملعونه انت من جميع البهائم))(تكوين 3-14)

هل الله يلعن كائن غير عاقل لمجرد دخول الشيطان فيه فماذا ذنب الحيوان الغير عاقل ان يلعن ؟

شكرا


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2013)

يا هادى قال:


> هل الله يلعن كائن غير عاقل لمجرد دخول الشيطان فيه فماذا ذنب الحيوان الغير عاقل ان يلعن ؟


 
*لن تكون أحْن من الله على خليقته *

*لكن المخلوق يجلب اللعنة لنفسه *

*بإستخدام عدو الله له *

*إننا لا نلوم البحر على موت إنسان ... إذا ألقى ذلك الإنسان نفسه فيه *

*ولكن نلوم الانسان على ذهابه للموت بنفسه *

.


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> لن تكون أحْن من الله على خليقته
> 
> لكن المخلوق يجلب اللعنة لنفسه



هذا المخلوق غير عاقل هل للبهائم عقل مثل الانسان لتلعن؟


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2013)

يا هادى قال:


> هذا المخلوق غير عاقل هل للبهائم عقل مثل الانسان لتلعن؟


 
*هذا المخلوق *

*يعرف جيدًا ماذا ينبغي أن يفعل ... فهو أمام خالقه *

*فالله يفهمه ... وهو يفهم الله *

*لقد دخللت هذه الحيوانات الغير عاقلة إلى فلك نوح دون أن يُجبرها أحد *

*وأمام هذا المشهد ... لم تسأل أو تلومها على دخول الفلك *

*أليس هذا أمرًا غريبًا *

.


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

صديقى العزيز هل الحيوانات مسيره ام مخيره مثل الانسان


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> > لقد دخللت هذه الحيوانات الغير عاقلة إلى فلك نوح دون أن يُجبرها أحد



دخلت بامر الهى اما الحيه فهى لم تعصى الله نهائيا قبل دخول الشيطان فيها ويتكلم على لسانها


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> لماذا لعن الله الحيه وقال لها ((لانك فعلت هذا ملعونه انت من جميع البهائم))(تكوين 3-14)


الجواب في نفس النص: لأنك فعلت هذا..

إذن فالعقاب على الفعل المنصوص عليه..



> هل الله يلعن كائن غير عاقل لمجرد دخول الشيطان فيه فماذا ذنب الحيوان الغير عاقل ان يلعن ؟


هذا الكلام غير موجود في النص، النص يوضح أن الفعل فعل الحية، ولذا تم عقابها..



> هذا المخلوق غير عاقل هل للبهائم عقل مثل الانسان لتلعن؟


من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!



> صديقى العزيز هل الحيوانات مسيره ام مخيره مثل الانسان


ما علاقة هذا السؤال بالموضوع؟


ردا على جوابك هنا: من قال هذا؟



> دخلت بامر الهى اما الحيه فهى لم تعصى الله نهائيا


يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟


> فهى لم تعصى الله نهائيا قبل دخول الشيطان فيها ويتكلم على لسانها


من قال هذا الكلام؟ لكي تقول "لم تعصى" لابد ان تكون مدرك لكل ما قبل ذلك، وهذا محال..


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

الحيه حيوان غير عاقل الشيطان هو من اتكلم على لسانها وليست هى ماذنبها لكى تلعن والشيطان هو من تكلم على لسانها فهل بمقدروها منعه من دخولها ؟؟؟؟؟




> النص يوضح أن الفعل فعل الحية، ولذا تم عقابها..



وهل الحيوان مخير ام مسير لكى يعصى الله؟



> من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!



وكيف سيشمل اللعن واحد غير عاقل غير مدرى بالعقاب ولا بشرور ما يفعله هل الله يحاسب الغير عاقل على افعاله؟




> علاقة هذا السؤال بالموضوع؟



علاقته ان الحيوانات مسيره غير مخيره ولها عقل لتعصى الله 



> يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟



دخول الحيوانات الى الفلك بامر الهى وهى لاتعصى الله لانها مسيره فكيف يعصى حيوان الرب وهو مسير؟




> من قال هذا الكلام؟ لكي تقول "لم تعصى" لابد ان تكون مدرك لكل ما قبل ذلك، وهذا محال..



ارايت قبل ذلك حيوان عاصى بالله وحيوان مطيع لله؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> الحيه حيوان غير عاقل الشيطان هو من اتكلم على لسانها وليست هى ماذنبها لكى تلعن


سألتك سؤال هربت منه: 
من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!




> والشيطان هو من تكلم على لسانها فهل بمقدروها منعه من دخولها ؟؟؟؟؟



ربما، هل لديك دليل؟




> وهل الحيوان مخير ام مسير لكى يعصى الله؟



ما علاقة السؤال بجوابي؟ انت سألت عن السبب واوضحت لك انك لا تجيد قراءة النص لانه يحتوي على السبب حرفياً.. كونك غير مقتنع بالنص فهذا مستوى آخر غير السؤال عن السبب الموجود أمامك..




> وكيف سيشمل اللعن واحد غير عاقل


لا يوجد غرابة طالما لو توضح موطن الغرابة بإجابتك على السؤال:
			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!! 			 		



> هل الله يحاسب الغير عاقل على افعاله؟


من قال لك ان عامل العقل موجود عند عقاب الحيوانات (جدلاً)؟



> علاقته ان الحيوانات مسيره غير مخيره ولها عقل لتعصى الله


الحيوانات لها عقل؟ ما علاقة التخيير والتسيير بالموضوع؟



> دخول الحيوانات الى الفلك بامر الهى وهى لاتعصى الله لانها مسيره


يبدو انك لم تفهم السؤال، نكرره لك:
عني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟ 			 		



> فكيف يعصى حيوان الرب وهو مسير؟


وما علاقة التسيير بالموضوع؟ ومن قال لك انها مسيرة؟ وإذا كانت مسيرة، فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!



> ارايت قبل ذلك حيوان عاصى بالله وحيوان مطيع لله؟


عدم وجود دليل (جدلاً) ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود، ولذا أكرر:
			 				من قال هذا الكلام؟ لكي تقول "لم تعصى" لابد ان تكون مدرك لكل ما قبل ذلك، وهذا محال..


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
> 
> عدم وجود دليل (جدلاً) ليس دليلا على عدم الوجود، ولذا أكرر:
> من قال هذا الكلام؟ لكي تقول "لم تعصى" لابد ان تكون مدرك لكل ما قبل ذلك، وهذا محال



نعم انا مدرك ماقول اما انت غير مدرك لما تقول 

الشريعه نزلت للعاقلين الواعين للبشريه مش لبنى جنس الحيوانات يامولكا

فالله لايلعن حيوان بدون ذنب له والا فالله ظالم وحاشاه

على كده الله يلعن بقره لمجرد الشيطان دخل فيها وخلى الناس تعصى ...ايه رايك ينفع

فهل تعرف مامعنى كلمه عاقل اشك؟؟!!!!!




> ربما، هل لديك دليل؟


 
مولكا ان تضحكنى كثيرا

هل للحيوان ادعيه تمنع الشيطان من دخولهان كان الانسان لايستطيع منع الشيطان من دخوله الا بالتحصين والادعيه من الله فهل للحيوان ذلك؟



> ما علاقة السؤال بجوابي؟ انت سألت عن السبب واوضحت لك انك لا تجيد قراءة النص لانه يحتوي على السبب حرفياً.. كونك غير مقتنع بالنص فهذا مستوى آخر غير السؤال عن السبب الموجود أمامك



اقتناعى بالنص او عدم اقتناعى به مش هى المساله التى اتكلم فيها

انا اتكلم عن المنطيقه وليس الاقناع

فالمنطق يقول اللعن يصب على العاقل الذى يعى مايقوله ومايفعله والحيه حيوان الشيطان دخل فيها واتكلم على لسانها  فماذنبها وهى لاتملك اى شى لتمنعه من الدخول فيه



> من قال لك ان عامل العقل موجود عند عقاب الحيوانات (جدلاً)؟



يعنى ايه السؤال



> الحيوانات لها عقل؟ ما علاقة التخيير والتسيير بالموضوع؟



العاقل مدرك للعقاب والثواب ام الغير عاقل غير مدرك للثواب والعقاب  ,فالتخير للعاقل والتسير لغير العاقل

ولهذا اكرر

ماذنب الغير مدرك للثواب والعقاب حيوان ادخل الشيطان فيه ليتكلم على لسانه باللعن ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> نعم انا مدرك ماقول اما انت غير مدرك لما تقول
> 
> الشريعه نزلت للعاقلين الواعين للبشريه مش لبنى جنس الحيوانات يامولكا


رأينا كلاما لا علاقة له بالموضوع، شريعة أية؟
فين جواب السؤال، للمرة الثالثة:

			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!



> فالله لايلعن حيوان بدون ذنب له والا فالله ظالم وحاشاه


إذن انت فشلت في الإتيان بالادلة فبدأت تتكلم عن إعتقادك انت، في حين أني قسمت سؤالك تماما وأنهيته بجوابي النصي:

الجواب في نفس النص: لأنك فعلت هذا..

إذن فالعقاب على الفعل المنصوص عليه..





> على كده الله يلعن بقره لمجرد الشيطان دخل فيها وخلى الناس تعصى ...ايه رايك ينفع
> 
> فهل تعرف مامعنى كلمه عاقل اشك؟؟!!!!!


أي كلام خارج الموضوع والسلام! تماسك عزيزي...



> مولكا ان تضحكنى كثيرا


لم تجبني:
			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		



> هل للحيوان ادعيه تمنع الشيطان من دخولهان كان الانسان لايستطيع منع  الشيطان من دخوله الا بالتحصين والادعيه من الله فهل للحيوان ذلك؟


أدعية؟ روح نام ولما تصحى كمل..



> اقتناعى بالنص او عدم اقتناعى به مش هى المساله التى اتكلم فيها


إذن فالجواب موجود حرفياً في النص.. العقاب على الفعل..



> انا اتكلم عن المنطيقه وليس الاقناع


المنطقية هنا محكومة بالنص، وانت لم تصل للمنطقية أصلا بدليل وجود ثغرات كثيرة لم ولن ولا تستطيع الرد عليها..

فمنطقك مشوه بعقيدتك..



> فالمنطق يقول اللعن يصب على العاقل الذى يعى مايقوله ومايفعله والحيه حيوان الشيطان



هنا الفعل هو أمر من الرب للحية بأشياء محددة، هو من أنشأها، وهو من خلص الحيوانات غير العاقلة، وهو من قال لها هذا الشيء (ما تسميع انت العقوبة).
وعليه فلا جزم في منطقك المشوة..



> فماذنبها


واضح ان ذاكرتك ضعيفة للغاية، السبب مذكور في النص: لأنك فعلت..
العقاب على الفعل 
كونك غير مقتنع بهذا شأن آخر..



> وهى لاتملك اى شى لتمنعه من الدخول فيه



لم تورد دليل في هذه الفترة!

بالإضافة إلى أن الحية أحيل جميع الحيوانات كما ينص النص!



> يعنى ايه السؤال


مممم، طيب انت مش فاهم السؤال يبقى مش هاتفهم انا بتكلم في اية اصلاً...

ابسطهولك:
			 				من قال لك ان عامل العقل موجود عند عقاب الحيوانات (جدلاً)؟ 			 		
ترجمة:
لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟



> العاقل مدرك للعقاب والثواب ام الغير عاقل غير مدرك للثواب والعقاب


وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟



> ماذنب الغير مدرك للثواب والعقاب حيوان ادخل الشيطان فيه ليتكلم على لسانه باللعن ؟



من قال ان العقاب على هذا أصلا؟
العقاب لمرة أخرى كان على الفعل وهو ما منصوص عليه نصا في النص..


لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

تكرار ما هربت منه:

يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟



وإذا كانت مسيرة،  فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة  ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي  أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود *العقل للعقاب؟*


*

مولكا العقاب لاياتى لحيوان لانه عصى الخالق لانه غير عاقل والعاقل هو الذى يطبق عليه عقوبه معصيته للخالق

باتى عقاب حيوان لانه مؤذى للبشر لانه خطر 

وبالنسبه للخرفان احنا مش بنقلتها يامولكا فالقرق واضح بين القتل والذبح المشرع به من رب العباد

ذبح الخرفان ليس لانه عصى الله فهذا ليس عقاب له

وانقل اليك ماقاله اباءوك فى هذا الامر حتى تكف عن اسئله لاتدل الا عن عدم وعيك بماتقوله

القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 
دوره في الخطيئة الأصلية
استغلاله للحيّة بسبب الحسد

الحيلة الكبرى

بعداستغلاله لهذا الحيوان المغفّل لبناء الحيلة، تحدّث الشيطان إلى المرأة وقال: "أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟" (تكوين 1:3). عند هذه النقطة، لاحظوا حجم الجريمة وتفاصيلها. لقد فتح المناقشة بما لم يقله الله، متّخذاً شكل النصيحة والتساؤل متظاهراً بحمايتهما. هذا هو معنى كلامه "كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ" وكأنّ هذا الشيطان الماكر يقول: "لأي سبب يحرمكما الله من هذا الفرح العظيم؟ هذا لأنّه لا يسمح لكما بالمشاركة بثروات الملكوت فيما بالمقابل منحكما فرح النظر إليها؟ إنه يمنعكما من المشاركة في الثروات حتى لا يزيد فرحكما؟ أليس الأمر كذلك؟... هل قال الرب...؟"

لماذا يقول هذا الكلام؟ ما فائدة أن يكون الإنسان في الملكوت إذا كان الله يمنعه من إرضاء ذاته بالخيرات التي هناك؟ خاصّة عندما يزداد حزنه بوجود الرؤية والحرمان من الإشباع الذي يكون بتذوّق الثمرة؟

منهذه المحاولة، كان على المرأة أن تفهم حجم جنونه وأنّه يذكر حقائق غير موجودة لهدف ما. كان عليها أن ترى أنّه يظهِر نفسه كحارس لكي يصل من الوصايا التي أعطاهما إياها الله، إلى هدف واحد هو إغراؤهما على عصيان هذه الوصايا.

(GFC 2,412.PG 53,126)

شر الشيطان

فلنسمع جواب المرأة للحية عندما قالت "أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟". فقد أجابت المرأة: "مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَأْكُلُ،وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتَ" (تكوين 2:3-3). أترون الجناية؟ لقد قال شيئاً غير صحيح ليعلَم الحقيقة، بعد أن أوقعها في الشرك خلال المحادثة. سوف ترون أن بعد هذا، وقد صدّقت المرأة أن الحية ظهرت كصديق، تشجّعت وكشفت لها كل الوصية مخبرة إياها كل شيء بمنتهى الدقة. وبقولها كل شيء في جوابها جرّدت نفسها من كل الأعذار.

أيتها المرأة! ما الذي قلتيه من نفسك؟ الرب قال: "مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ" (تكوين 16:2-17). كان ينبغي بك الابتعاد عن الحيّة لأنها قالت العكس وكان ينبغي بك أن تقولي لها "ابتعدي عنّي. أنتِ لا تعرفين قوة الوصية المعطاة لنا، ولا قدر الفرح ولا وفرة المنحة. أنتِ قلتِ أنّ الرب أوصانا بألاّ نأكل من ثمار أيّ من الأشجار. بينما الله الرب، بسبب عظمة إحسانه، بعد أن أعطانا الفرح والسلطة، أوصانا بأن نمسِك فقط عن شجرة واحدة. وهذا بسبب عظمة اهتمامه بنا، حتى لا يتسلّط الموت علينا لاشتراكنا في الخطيئة".

لو كانت المرأة مقرّة بالجميل، لكانت تخلّصت منه نهائياً بهذه الكلمات بدل متابعة المناقشة والاستماع إلى كلماته. لكن عوضاً عن هذا، بعد أن كشفت له الوصية وأخبرته كلّ ما قاله الله لهم، قبلت منه نصيحة مأساوية مميتة. مجدداً نصحها عدو خلاصنا بعمل عكس ما قاله ربنا، عندما قالت للحية: "يمكننا أن نأكل من ثمر كل أشجار الجنّة ما عدا ثمر الشجرة التي في وسطها، فقد قال الرب بأن نمسك عن أكلها حتى لا نموت". فالله منع الإنسان عن الاشتراك بهذه الشجرة حتى لا يصبح قابلاً للموت بسبب عصيانه، لأنّه يحبّه ويهتمّ به كثيراً. عندها قال الشيطان للمرأة: "لا لن تموتا!" أيّ عذر يمكن قبوله من المرأة التي قبلت أن تسمع هذه الكلمات؟ عندما قال الرب "...لا تلمسا حتى لا تموتا"، الحية قالت "لن تموتا".

الافتراء على الله

ماهو فوق هذا، ولكونه لا يرغب فقط بالوقوف في وجه الله، فهو يفتري عليه لكي يظهره خبيثاً، وبهذا يحقّق حيلته. فبعد أن أسقط المرأة، أتمّ هدفه. قال: "لا! لن تموتا، لأنّ الله يعرف بالحقيقة أنكم يوم تأكلون تتفتّح أعينكما وتصيران كالآلهة تعرفان الخير والشر". هذا هو كامل الشرك.

شرك مساواة الآلهة

بعد أن ملأ الكأس بالسمّ القاتل، قدّمه للمرأة. وهي عند هذه النقطة فضّلت عدم رؤية المحتوى المميت لأنّها، طبعاً لو أرادت، لكانت عرفتها منذ البداية. ولكن، بعد أن سمعت الشيطان يقول أن سبب منع الله للأكل من الثمر هو حتى لا تتفتّح أعينهما ويصيرا كالآلهة يعرفان الخير والشر، فقد امتلأت زهواً على رجاء مساواة الإله. لقد تخيّلت لنفسها أموراً كبيرة في المستقبل. 

هذه هي مكائد العدو. عندما يرفع أحداً باستعمال الخداع، يعود فيسقطه بعنف إلى قعر الهاوية. عندما تخيّلت مساواة الألوهة، أسرعت إلى أكل الثمر ووجّهت عقلها وأفكارها نحو هذا العمل. لم تفكّر بأي شيء غير كيفية الشرب من الشراب الذي قدّمه إليها الشيطان الشرير.

لماذا عوقبَت الحيّة وليس الشيطان؟

قد يستطيع البعض أن يقول: "بما أن الشيطان هو مَن تصرَّف من خلال الحيّة وأعطى نصيحته، لماذا عوقب هذا الحيوان؟" هذا أيضاً مثال آخر عن رحمة الله غير المتناهية نحو الإنسان. فقد عمل خالقنا المحبّ تماماً مثل أبٍ رقيق حريص يعاقب قاتل ابنه، ويبيد السكين والسيف اللذين استعملا في قتله، بتقطيعه إلى قطع صغيرة.

بماأنّ هذا الحيوان خدم في خديعة الشيطان مثل سكين للقتل، فقد أمره الرب بالعقاب المتواصل. هذا لكي نعرف، عند رؤيتنا هذا الحيوان المنظور المدرَك حسياً، ونفهم مدى العقاب المفروض عليه. إذا كانت الحيّة، التي استُعملَت كمجرّد أداة، تلقّت هذا الغضب، فأي عقاب يكون للشيطان؟ ربّما، هذا هو ما علّمنا إياه ربنا يسوع المسيح من خلال كتابه المقدّس، عندما تكلّم مع الذين عن يساره قائلاً: "إذهبوا عنّي يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدّة للشيطان وملائكته" (متى 41:25).


اسئلتى من خلال كلامه 

ماذنب الحيوان المغفل له باللعن وتحويله من جنس البهائم الى جنس الزواحف؟*


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			تكرار ما هربت منه:

يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
جاوبت ومهربتش منه بس انت مبتقراش




			وإذا كانت مسيرة، فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يعاقب حيوان مغفل باللعن يبقى اله ظالم حضرتك فاللعن لايصب الا للعاقل والعقاب للحيوان فى سيبل دفع شره عن الانسان لا لانه عصى الله




			كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الميسر لايلعن يامولكا

الحديد لاالعنه لانه عصانى فهذا ضرب من الجنون انا العن من ضربنى بالحديده ولا العن الحديده*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *مولكا العقاب لاياتى لحيوان لانه عصى الخالق*


التكرار يعلم الشطار:
العقاب جاء بسبب الفعل، كما هو في النص حرفياً..



> * باتى عقاب حيوان لانه مؤذى للبشر لانه خطر *


وقد أذت الحية الإنسان..



> *وبالنسبه للخرفان احنا مش بنقلتها يامولكا*


امال بتزغزغها في رقبتها بالسكينة ولا اية؟



> * والذبح المشرع به من رب العباد*


يعني انت تقبل أن المشرع يأمرك بذبح الخراف فتموت ولا تقبل أن المشرع يعطي عقوبة للحية (بحسب وجهة نظرك) فلا تموت ، فعلا ، كلامك منطقي جداً..

لماذا تقتلون الحيوانات أيها المسملين؟ بإي ذنب تقتلونها؟



> * ذبح الخرفان ليس لانه عصى الله فهذا ليس عقاب له*


ولا انا تكلمت في العصيان أساسا، انت تتهرب بتكرار ما لم اتكلم فيه 

أمال ذبح الخرفان ليه؟



> * وانقل اليك ماقاله اباءوك فى هذا الامر حتى تكف عن اسئله لاتدل الا عن عدم وعيك بماتقوله*


وما علاقة أبائي بما تفعلونه انتم ايها المسلمين؟ انا اسألك انت لأنك أنت المعترض، لكن الامر في المسيحية معروف وواضح ومفهوم جداً..

أين جوابك؟



> *بعداستغلاله لهذا الحيوان المغفّل لبناء الحيلة، تحدّث  الشيطان إلى المرأة وقال: "أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ  شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟" (تكوين 1:3). عند هذه النقطة، لاحظوا حجم الجريمة  وتفاصيلها. لقد فتح المناقشة بما لم يقله الله، متّخذاً شكل النصيحة  والتساؤل متظاهراً بحمايتهما. هذا هو معنى كلامه "كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ"  وكأنّ هذا الشيطان الماكر يقول: "لأي سبب يحرمكما الله من هذا الفرح  العظيم؟ هذا لأنّه لا يسمح لكما بالمشاركة بثروات الملكوت فيما بالمقابل  منحكما فرح النظر إليها؟ إنه يمنعكما من المشاركة في الثروات حتى لا يزيد  فرحكما؟ أليس الأمر كذلك؟... هل قال الرب...؟"
> 
> لماذا يقول هذا الكلام؟ ما فائدة أن يكون الإنسان في الملكوت إذا كان الله  يمنعه من إرضاء ذاته بالخيرات التي هناك؟ خاصّة عندما يزداد حزنه بوجود  الرؤية والحرمان من الإشباع الذي يكون بتذوّق الثمرة؟
> 
> ...


أين هنا سبب قتلكم للحيوانات؟




> *اسئلتى من خلال كلامه
> 
> ماذنب الحيوان المغفل له باللعن وتحويله من جنس البهائم الى جنس الزواحف؟*


جوابي أكرره لك من خلال كلام الكتاب المقدس:

لأنك فعلتي هذا.



الأسئلة التي هربت منها:

 			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!! ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *جاوبت ومهربتش منه بس انت مبتقراش*


فين الجواب؟ لاحظ أن ليس الكلام بعد السؤال هو الجواب!



> *الله يعاقب حيوان مغفل باللعن يبقى اله ظالم *


هو عاقبه على فعله..



> * فاللعن لايصب الا للعاقل والعقاب للحيوان فى سيبل دفع شره عن الانسان لا لانه عصى الله*


أصبحت تضع رأيك الشخصي في الموضوع، فقد تم حصارك بالنص.


سألتك:  			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!




> *الحديد لاالعنه*



من سألك عن لعنة الحديد؟ هل لا تجيد القراءة أيضاً؟

السؤال مرة أخرى لعلك تقرأه:
 			 				كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟ 			 		

ركز عزيزي، كلمة تضرب تختلف عن كلمة تلعن...


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

بسرعة يا عزيزي، مش معقول بتاخد كل الوقت دا في القراءة.


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			العقاب جاء بسبب الفعل، كما هو في النص حرفياً
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وقد أذت الحية الإنسان..*




*الحيه الحيوان المغفل ام الشيطان ؟ عصى الخالق :999:*

*فتموت ولا تقبل أن المشرع يعطي عقوبة للحية (بحسب وجهة نظرك) فلا تموت ، فعلا ، كلامك منطقي جداً..*

*ايه ذنب الحيوان المغفل باللعن دا سؤالى من البدايه *

*الخرفان ربنا لم يلعنها ولم يعاقبها وقلت لك سابقا العقاب لحيوان لدفع شره عن الانسان وليس لانه عصى الله اما مساله اللعن لاياتى الا من خلال معصيه الخالق فقط:t31: *

*



			أمال ذبح الخرفان ليه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد لهدف ومش موضوعنا بسى ليس لانه لعن او نوع من العقاب*

*



			أين هنا سبب قتلكم للحيوانات؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لاسباب كتير منها لدفع الاذى ,للاطعام منها وغيرها من الاسباب اللى مش موضوعنا ولكن لانقتله نتيجه لان الله لعنه *

*الجواب وضح يامولكا*

*



			لأنك فعلتي هذا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

*هنا السؤاال لانك فعلتى هذا*

*موجه للحيوان المغفل ام للشيطان العاقل ما يفعله؟:t31:*


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*السؤال مرة أخرى لعلك تقرأه:
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟ 

ركز عزيزي، كلمة تضرب تختلف عن كلمة تلعن...*

هل ترى كلمه اللعن من الله زى ضرب الحديد بالشاكوش تتوافق بنفس المعنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *الحيه الحيوان المغفل ام الشيطان ؟ عصى الخالق :999:*


من تكلم أصلا عن عصيان الخالق؟



> * ايه ذنب الحيوان المغفل باللعن دا سؤالى من البدايه *


وكان جوابي من البداية : لأنك فعلت



> *الخرفان ربنا لم يلعنها ولم يعاقبها *


خارج كلامي، مجرد تشتيت ليس له قيمة،



> * لحيوان لدفع شره*


ما هو هذا الشر؟



> *لاياتى الا من خلال معصيه الخالق فقط:t31:*


تقرير زائف من غير ذي صفة..



> *اكيد لهدف*


والمعنى في بطن الشاعر يعني ولا اية؟
هو انا بسألك عشان تقول لي لهدف؟

أية هو الهدف، وهو دا صميم موضوعنا ولكنك لا تعلم..



> *بسى ليس لانه لعن او نوع من العقاب*


لم اقل هذه العبارة، فلا قيمة لها في الجواب..



> *لدفع الاذى *


أي أذى؟



> *للاطعام منها*


وما ذنبها هى؟

هل لو جاع أب يأكل أبنه لنفس السبب؟



> *وغيرها من الاسباب*


اللي هى؟



> *ولكن لانقتله نتيجه لان الله لعنه *


الجواب بالنفي لا قيمة له، لاني أسالك عن تعريف وليس لنفي .. طبعا مش هاتفهم..



> * الجواب وضح يامولكا*


دا لما يكون في جواب أصلا..

انت بتسمي انك تقتبس السؤال وتكتب تحته اي كلام دا جواب؟



> * موجه للحيوان المغفل ام للشيطان العاقل ما يفعله؟:t31:*


ارجع للنص الذي إقتبسته، فيبدو انك فعلا ذاكرتك ضعيفة للغاية..



أين جواب باقي الأسئلة التي هربت منها؟ ألا تتكلم بالمنطق؟

الأسئلة التي هربت منها:
 			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا  كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها  مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل  التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> هل ترى كلمه اللعن من الله زى ضرب الحديد بالشاكوش تتوافق بنفس المعنى


اين جوابك؟
السؤال مرة أخرى:
*  كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟ *


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			اقتباس: 

موجه للحيوان المغفل ام للشيطان العاقل ما يفعله؟

 ارجع للنص الذي إقتبسته، فيبدو انك فعلا ذاكرتك ضعيفة للغاية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



الحيه الحيوان المغفل الذى تكلمت ام الشيطان الذى تكلم ؟:999:​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *الحيه الحيوان المغفل الذى تكلمت ام الشيطان الذى تكلم ؟*​


لم تخبرني ما الذي وجدته في النص لكي نرد على سؤالك، أم انك تراجعت فيه؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

أين ردك:
من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا   كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها   مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل   التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			لم تخبرني ما الذي وجدته في النص لكي نرد على سؤالك، أم انك تراجعت فيه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اللى فى النص ان الحيه الحيوان اللى من جنس البهائم لم يتكلم من عنده ولم يقترب من ادم وحواء الا عندما ادخل الشيطان فيه وتكلم على لسانه 

فلولا الشيطان ماكانت الحيه ستلعن

ومن هذا فان اللعن يكون على الشيطان لا على الحيوان ولكن الهاهك اوقع اللعن على الحيوان المغفل كما قال يوحنا هبى الفم الحيه حيوان مغفل*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *اللى فى النص ان الحيه الحيوان  اللى من جنس البهائم لم يتكلم من عنده ولم يقترب من ادم وحواء الا عندما  ادخل الشيطان فيه وتكلم على لسانه *


دا ماكانش سؤالك، كدا واضح ان مافيش ذاكرة تقريباً، سؤالك كان:


> * موجه للحيوان المغفل ام للشيطان العاقل ما يفعله؟:t31:*



ها، أفتكرته؟



> * فلولا الشيطان ماكانت الحيه ستلعن*


تقرير زائف بغير دليل..



> *ومن هذا فان اللعن يكون على الشيطان لا على الحيوان*


تقرير زائف ايضاً، والنص يخالفه، إذ ان النص يقول : لانك فعلت...


منتظر ردك:
من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا    كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها    مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل    التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			دا ماكانش سؤالك، كدا واضح ان مافيش ذاكرة تقريباً، سؤالك كان:


اقتباس: 

موجه للحيوان المغفل ام للشيطان العاقل ما يفعله؟

 ها، أفتكرته؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا فاكر سؤالى كويس اوى بسى برد عليك مش انت اللى سالت وثولت




			لم تخبرني ما الذي وجدته في النص لكي نرد على سؤالك، أم انك تراجعت فيه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وانا اخبرتك بما وجدته فى النص ولم اكن اسال 




			تقرير زائف بغير دليل..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عايز دليل على ان الحيوان يعصى الله من نفسه مثل الانسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




			تقرير زائف ايضاً، والنص يخالفه، إذ ان النص يقول : لانك فعلت...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


علشان كده كان سؤالى 

الحيه كانت قدامها ادم وحواء ولانها حيوان غير عاقل لاتعلم المعصيه الا بدخول الشيطان فيها ,فبدخوله فيها اغوت حواء لان الذى تكلم هو الشيطان وليس الحيه فلماذا وقع العذاب واللغن على الحيه؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *انا فاكر سؤالى كويس اوى بسى برد عليك مش انت اللى سالت وثولت*


ثولت؟ طيب ما انا ارشدتك للمكان، قل لي إجابة سؤالك وفقا لهذا المكان!



> *وانا اخبرتك بما وجدته فى النص ولم اكن اسال *


أين هذا؟



> *عايز دليل على ان الحيوان يعصى الله من نفسه مثل الانسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


عرفت بقى ان ذاكرتك شبة غير موجودة؟:
هذه كانت عبارتك:


> *فلولا الشيطان ماكانت الحيه ستلعن*





> الذى تكلم هو الشيطان* وليس الحيه*


كاذب:


1. وَكَانَتِ *الْحَيَّةُ* احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ  الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ *فَقَالَتْ* لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ  اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟»

إذن، انت كاذب + رددنا على سؤالك الاول..

ننتظر هروبك مرة أخرى :

من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا     كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها     مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل     التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> كاذب:
> •1. وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ



هل الحيه تكلمت من غير الشيطان ما يدخل فيها ويتكلم على لسانها؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> هل الحيه تكلمت من غير الشيطان ما يدخل فيها ويتكلم على لسانها؟


لماذا أراك منهزما أيها الكاذب (بالدليل)؟
ألم تقل ان الحية لم تتكلم؟ لماذا الآن بعدما أثبت كذبك تضيف "من غير الشيطان"؟ الموضوع عن الحية، وقد أثبت لك أن الحية تكلمت، واثبت لك أن الرب قال هذا وذكر السبب : لأنك فعلت...


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

*



			ألم تقل ان الحية لم تتكلم؟ لماذا الآن بعدما أثبت كذبك تضيف "من غير الشيطان"؟ الموضوع عن الحية، وقد أثبت لك أن الحية تكلمت، واثبت لك أن الرب قال هذا وذكر السبب : لأنك فعلت
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هى البهائم بتتكلم بلغه الانسان يامولكا؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> *هى البهائم بتتكلم بلغه الانسان يامولكا؟*



ماذا قال الكتاب؟


----------



## يا هادى (11 يناير 2013)

> ماذا قال الكتاب؟



ان البهائم تتكلم بلغه البشر


----------



## ElectericCurrent (11 يناير 2013)

**** البهائم والحيوانات فى التاريخ [فى الوقت المحدد]الذى تحكى عليه الاحداث موضوع البحث :*

1- خلقت خلقاً خاصاً بكل فصائلها كلٍ على حدى.

2- كان هناك نوعاً من التناغم والتفاهم بينها فيما بينها وفيما بينها وبين  الانسان سيدها.
ولغة* ليست بالضرورة ألفابائية* لغة  تفاهم وإدراك وتواد وطاعة وتعايش لاتعرف العدوان -ولا تعرف الافتراس ولا تعرف الغدر.
وفى اطار: لغة * ليست بالضرورة ألفابائية   [الكتاب المقدس لم يقل ذلك لا تلميحاً ولا تصريحاً]  *...كان آدم سيدها وآنيسها  تطيعه كلها وهو يدعوها بأسماء ويعرفها ويدرك أحوالها وأطوارها وضروراتها.. -بحث فيها وبعد قدر معقول من البحث* لم يجد لنفسه  [معيناً نظيره] آليفاً * يشبع إحتياجاته النفسية والعاطفية والاجتماعية *[تكوين ص2الايه20]* 

3- تحلت بدرجات من التخيير  فى تسيرها .. فكانت خيرة وكانت على قدر من  الطاعة المؤسسة على الحرية طالما كانت تعيش فى امان .وتناغم وتعاون بلا غدر ولا إفتراس.
كانت الغريزة تدور فى إطار من الوفاء والصدق والصداقة والآمان وادراك التعاطف وحيازة الالفة والعهد  - هذا كان فى غريزتها وغريزة كل الكائنات -  وهى خالفت  بتصرفها الذاتى كل هذا - وهو   الذى ماعاد موجوداً بعد السقوط والطرد من الجنة .

4- هل يصح لعن الحية وهى حيوان ؟
نعم .لان هذا الحيوان كما قلنا كان* يتمتع بقدر من الادراك* أعلى مما هو عليه الان [,وأفضل من حيث النوعية فلا غدر ولا إفتراس ولا مكر ولا إنتقام]
كان* يعيش فى جو من التعاون  والتناغم والتفاهم والعمل*  مع سيده آدم المكلف بالهيمنة  وحفظ الجنة والعمل فيها - إذن الجو العام هو أن جميع المخلوقات بلا إستثناء خييرة - ودوده آليفة -مشتركة فى العمل والمعيشة والتآلف ..ولغه ليست بالضرورة أبجدية للحوار والتعايش ألالفي السلمى وهذه كانت غريزة وشريعة إلهية تهيمن على جميع الكائنات جمعاء -والكل فى إطار التعبد والاذعان والطاعة لله الواحد القدوس .
+ *أن هذا الكائن كان مأموراً  بالاذعان لله   وعنه لآدم  لا للشيطان* -* تكوين 1من الايات26الى الايات29 \\\\  التكوين 2الايتين19و20  *
وهذا الكائن إختار الانحراف والإنجراف  ..[ *وكانت الحية  أحيّل  جميع  حيوانات البرية تكوين3الايه1 *]- في حين لم يحدث من أغياره  ذلك ( قياساً على جميع المخلوقات فى تلك الحقبة الزمنية بذاتها)
هنا  يتضح أن ذلك الكائن الحيوانى  كان أشد الكائنات تمرداً وعصياناً .. وأكثرهم بل المتفرد بذاته دونهم على  التحايل والتماكر.وأكثرهم  بل المتفرد دونهم بالخيانة  والإغواء.
- فى شخص هذا الكائن .: أسس  إله الكتاب المقدس  لتحريم وتجريم وحظر ولعن : هذه الاخلاق والافعال فى شخص هذا الكائن 
[التحايل -التخابث - التغرير -الاغراء -المكر -العصيان - قبول  نوازع الشيطان -التوسط للشيطان فى إسقاط كائن آخر أو إغوائه.]
;


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يناير 2013)

> ان البهائم تتكلم بلغه البشر


لا، الكتاب قال أن هنا الحية هى من تكلمت، والكتاب قال أن الرب قال لها ان سبب عقابها هو : لانك فعلت..
إذن تم الرد على سؤالك:
*لماذا لعن الله الحيه*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2013)

يا هادى قال:


> *1 - الله يعاقب حيوان مغفل باللعن ... **يبقى اله ظالم *
> *2 - فاللعن لايصب الا للعاقل *
> *3 - والعقاب للحيوان **فى سبيل دفع شره عن الانسان *
> *4 - لا لانه عصى الله*


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*شكرًا لك لأنك لم ُتغلق باب قلبك أمام كلمة الله *

*بدليل أنك داومت على النقاش - بصرف النصر عن إقتناعك من عدمه *

*لكن الجميل والجميل جدًا أنك لم ُتغادر مكان الحوار فالله هنا يتكلـَّم *

*لكني أريد في نقاط أربعة أرد على المفردات اللغوية لبعض كلماتك *

*1 - إتهام الله بأنه ظالم ... إهانه لله ... فالله ليس بظالم *
*فأنا أقف في صف الله ... حتى لو لم أفهم أعماله *
*كلام الله صحيح ... حتى لو لم يُدركه عقلي *
*كثرة الكلام لا تخلو من معصيه *
أمثال 10 : 19 
كثرة الكلام *لا تخلو من معصية* أما الضابط شفتيه فعاقل.​*يجب أن نعلم ذلك أن خليقة الله رائعة ومميَّزة وتفهم الله *
*حتى لو لم ... نفهمها ... نحن البشر *
*إذاً ليس مغفـَّل من وما خلقه الله *​*2 - نفي كلامك أن اللعن ليس إلا للعاقل ... لا يصادق عليه كلام الله *
*فالله لعن الأرض ( الجماد ) الغير عاقل ... سلتك ... ومعجنك *
التكوين 3 : 17 
وقال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك واكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها 
*ملعونة الارض* بسببك. بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك.

التثنية 28 : 17 
ملعونة تكون *سلتك* *ومعجنك*. 
​*3 - اللعنة لم تدفع الشر عن الإنسان بل كانت نتيجة الوقوع في ما لم يتفق مع أفكار الله *
*تعال إنظر كيف دفع الله الشر عن دانيال أمام الأسود الجائعة ... وكيف أنقذ بولس *
دانيال 6 : 22 
*إلهي أرسل ملاكه وسد أفواه الأسود* فلم تضرني 
لأني وجدت بريئا قدامه وقدامك أيضا أيها الملك. لم أفعل ذنبا 

أعمال الرسل 16 : 26 
فحدث بغتة *زلزلة عظيمة* حتى تزعزعت أساسات السجن 
*فانفتحت* في الحال الأبواب كلها *وانفكت قيود* الجميع.
​*4 - في هذه النقطة ُأثير أمامك أن الحيوان يخاف الله وعنده معرفة  ... ولا يفعل الشر بالإنسان حتى لو ُضرب منه *
العدد 22 : 27 ، 29 ، 30 
 فلما *أبصرت الأتان ملاك الرب* ربضت تحت بلعام. 
فحمي غضب بلعام وضرب الأتان بالقضيب.
*فَفَتَحَ الرَّبُّ فَمَ الأَتَانِ* فَقَالتْ لِبَلعَامَ مَاذَا صَنَعْتُ بِكَ حَتَّى ضَرَبْتَنِي الآنَ ثَلاثَ دَفَعَاتٍ 
فَقَال بَلعَامُ لِلأَتَانِ لأَنَّكِ ازْدَرَيْتِ بِي. لوْ كَانَ فِي يَدِي سَيْفٌ لكُنْتُ الآنَ قَدْ قَتَلتُكِ 
*فَقَالتِ الأَتَانُ لِبَلعَامَ *أَلسْتُ *أَنَا أَتَانَكَ* التِي رَكِبْتَ عَليْهَا* مُنْذُ وُجُودِكَ إِلى هَذَا اليَوْمِ* هَل تَعَوَّدْتُ أَنْ أَفْعَل بِكَ هَكَذَا فَقَال «لا».
​*عزيزي ثق في الله ... إنه لا يفعل شئ إلا حسنـًا ... ولا تقيِّد الله بأفكارك الشخصية *

.


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير للموضوع اخى يا الهادى 

نبدأ بتوضيح سبب خلق الله لكل من الحيوانات واليابس والنباتات والخ من المخلوقات الأرضية 

فالله خلق كل الحيوانات والنباتات واليابس من اجل الأنسان 

وبالتالى هدف الله هو الأنسان 
ولعن الله للحية هو لكى يشرح لنا أن عقوبة من يعثر الآخرين كبيرة.

إذ حملت الحيّة خداعات إبليس للإنسان فنالت اللعنة التي ستصيب كل نفس توافق وترتضي أن تكون آلة لعدو الخير وإغراءاته للبشر

ويجب ان تذكر ان الأنسان يذبح الحيوانات لكى يتغذى وايضا يقطع من النباتات لكى يتغذى 
فهل ستقول ما هو ذنب الحيوانات والنباتات !!!!!!!!!!

حقا يجب ان تدرك ان اهم كائن مخلوق على كوكب الأرض هو الأنسان 
وباقى كل الكائنات الأخرى المخلوقة على كوكب الأرض فهى من اجل الأنسان 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## يا هادى (12 يناير 2013)

ElectericCurren_*




			وهذا الكائن إختار الانحراف والإنجراف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل معنى احيل الحيوانات البريه اى انه مدرك طاعه الرب ومعصيه الرب والباقى من الحيوانات مغلفين يعلمون طاعته ولايعلمون كيفيه معصيته؟




			قبول نوازع الشيطان -التوسط للشيطان فى إسقاط كائن آخر أو إغوائه.]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مالمقابل اللى على اساسه قبل هذا الكائن البهائمى قبول نوازع الشيطان؟ بمعنى ماهى مكافاته من وراء قبوله لنوازغ الشيطان؟

-------------------------------------​مولكان




			ان البهائم تتكلم بلغه البشر

 لا، الكتاب قال أن هنا الحية هى من تكلمت،
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اوليست الحيه من جنس البهائم اذا فالحيوانات تتكلم بلغه البشر ..فكيف تقول لا؟

---------------------------------​عزيزى fredyyy




			فأنا أقف في صف الله ... حتى لو لم أفهم أعماله 
كلام الله صحيح ... حتى لو لم يُدركه عقلي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حتى لو كان الكلام ضد الله؟




			2 - نفي كلامك أن اللعن ليس إلا للعاقل ... لا يصادق عليه كلام الله 
فالله لعن الأرض ( الجماد ) الغير عاقل ... سلتك ... ومعجنك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النصوص تتكلم عن اللعنات اينما يذهب الانسان العاصى فيجدها امامه مهما يهرب منها فى اى مكان فسيجدها فى المدنيه فى بيته فى معجنته فى سلته فى كل مكان

فهذه اللعنات فى الاصل موجه للانسان العاصى لا للجماد 

بمعنى لان الانسان اصبح ملعونا فاللعنه ستلاحقه مهما كان مكانه 

لكن الحيه كائن مغفل وجهت اليها لعنه لا الى الانسان ولا الشيطان بل اليها شخصيا وهذا ما اود معرفته

فالله ليس بظالم ليوجه لكائن مغفل لعنه ,فكيف يلعنها؟




			في هذه النقطة ُأثير أمامك أن الحيوان يخاف الله وعنده معرفة ... ولا يفعل الشر بالإنسان حتى لو ُضرب منه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اتفق معك الحيوان مسير لا مخير

----------------------------​عزيزى Maran+atha




			ولعن الله للحية هو لكى يشرح لنا أن عقوبة من يعثر الآخرين كبيرة.

 إذ حملت الحيّة خداعات إبليس للإنسان فنالت اللعنة التي ستصيب كل نفس توافق وترتضي أن تكون آلة لعدو الخير وإغراءاته للبشر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حملت خداعات ابليس بارادتها وموافقتها ام لا؟




			ويجب ان تذكر ان الأنسان يذبح الحيوانات لكى يتغذى وايضا يقطع من النباتات لكى يتغذى 
فهل ستقول ما هو ذنب الحيوانات والنباتات !!!!!!!!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كل الكائنات الحيه الاخرى مسيره لامخيره مثل الانسان فله الحق ان يفعل فيها ما يشاء لكى يعيش اما ان الله يصب لعنته على حيوان مسير فهذا لا استطيع ان افهمه*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2013)

> _*هل معنى احيل الحيوانات البريه اى انه مدرك طاعه الرب ومعصيه الرب*_


وما علاقة الموضوع بطاعة الرب ومعصيته؟



> _*مالمقابل اللى على اساسه قبل هذا الكائن البهائمى قبول نوازع الشيطان؟ بمعنى ماهى مكافاته من وراء قبوله لنوازغ الشيطان؟*_


من قال بوجود مكافئة؟



> _*اوليست الحيه من جنس البهائم اذا فالحيوانات تتكلم بلغه البشر ..فكيف تقول لا؟*_


واضح فعلا انك ضعيف في قراءة الكلام، قولي "لا" هو على تعميمك وفقاً للكتاب، فالكتاب لم يقل هذا إلا على الحية، فكونك تعممه فهذا من سقطاتك الكثيرة التي وضحتها لك..



> _*حتى لو كان الكلام ضد الله؟*_


ليس ضد الله



> _*النصوص تتكلم عن اللعنات  اينما يذهب الانسان العاصى فيجدها امامه مهما يهرب منها فى اى مكان فسيجدها  فى المدنيه فى بيته فى معجنته فى سلته فى كل مكان
> 
> فهذه اللعنات فى الاصل موجه للانسان العاصى لا للجماد *_


كالعادة أثبت كذبك، النص يقول:







  التكوين الأصحاح 3 العدد 17 وقال لادم: «لانك سمعت لقول امراتك واكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا: لا تاكل منها *ملعونة الارض* بسببك. بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك.

إذن، البارحة أثبت كذلك في نص، واليوم في نص 



> _* فالله ليس بظالم ليوجه لكائن مغفل لعنه ,فكيف يلعنها؟*_


ومن قال أن توجيه لعنة لكائن مغفل ظلم؟ اللعنة لها سببها: لأنك فعلت



> _*حملت خداعات ابليس بارادتها وموافقتها ام لا؟*_


ما علاقة الإرادة بالموضوع؟



> _* فله الحق ان يفعل فيها ما يشاء لكى يعيش*_


الإنسان له الحق أن يفعل ما يشاء، والله ليس له الحق أن يفعل ما يشاء!! حقاً أنك كافر!

الإنسان له الحق أن يذبح الحيوان ويقتله، والله ليس من حقه لعن الحية بسبب فعلها، حقاً أنكم مختومين على قلوبكم وعلى أبصاركم



> _* اما ان الله يصب لعنته على حيوان مسير*_


من أين اتيت أنه مسير؟
لاحظ اني اتكلم في خصوصيات



> _* فهذا لا استطيع ان افهمه*_


إذن المشكلة في فهمك، لانك تتهرب من الأسئلة التي توضح فساد منطقك غير المنطقي، ونجيبك حرفيا فتهرب من الاجوبة


كان سؤالك: لماذا لعن الله الحية؟
وكان الجواب من النص: لأنك فعلت



كونك غير مقتنع بالجواب فهذا شأنك وهذا موضوع آخر..

أذكرك بالأسئلة التي هربت منها أيها الكاذب:

من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا    كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها    مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل    التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (12 يناير 2013)

*مولكان لن ارد على اى تعليق لك متعلق بتعلقيات الاخرين الا على تعليقك فقط




			واضح فعلا انك ضعيف في قراءة الكلام، قولي "لا" هو على تعميمك وفقاً للكتاب، فالكتاب لم يقل هذا إلا على الحية، فكونك تعممه فهذا من سقطاتك الكثيرة التي وضحتها لك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحيه اليست من جنس البهائم ؟؟؟؟؟فان كانت الحيه تتكلم فى بنى جنسها مثلها*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2013)

> *مولكان لن ارد على اى تعليق لك متعلق بتعلقيات الاخرين الا على تعليقك فقط*




إمال مارديتش ليه على هروبك من الأسئلة دي:

من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
                             ربما، هل لديك دليل؟                      
لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
وإذا كانت مسيرة، فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!




> *الحيه اليست من جنس البهائم ؟؟؟؟؟فان كانت الحيه تتكلم فى بنى جنسها مثلها*


 
إذن فانت لا ترى فعلاً..
تعالى لاريك انك أعمى البصر والبصيرة بالدليل:

أولاً:



> واضح فعلا انك ضعيف في قراءة الكلام، قولي "لا" هو على *تعميمك* وفقاً للكتاب، فالكتاب لم يقل هذا *إلا *على الحية، فكونك *تعممه* فهذا من سقطاتك الكثيرة التي وضحتها لك


 
ثانياً: منطقياً كلامك خاطيء، فلإستثناء لا يعني التعميم..

ثالثاً: الكتاب لم يقل أن الحية تتكلم أصلاً..

..............................


----------



## يا هادى (12 يناير 2013)

_*عزيزى مولكا




			إمال مارديتش ليه على هروبك من الأسئلة دي:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كيد اللى بره اموضوع لا ارد عليه اللى فى صلب الموضوع رديت ولكنك لاتقرا 

وعلى كل حال سارد عليك تاى مفيش مانع




			من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لعن الغير عاقل ليس لانه عاصى او لانه مخالف لنهج الله ومن يقل ان لعن الغير عاقل لانه عاضى فهذا ضرب من الجنون , فكيف يكون غير عاقل و يعصى ؟؟؟؟

لعن الغير عاقل هو فى الحقيقه لعن للانسان  لانه هو من يعصى فاللعنه تلاحق الانسان العاصى فى كل مايملكه من حيوانات واداوت واولاد وزوجات وحقله وبستانه




			لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
 وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الغير عاقل لايعاقب على معصيه ارتكبها وانما عقابه يكون لدفع اذاه عن الانسان مثل قتل الثور الهائج ,قتل الحيوانات المتوحشه كالذئاب والثعاثين والحيات

فهل ايت حيوان يثاب من الله على طاعته مثل الانسان؟؟فان كان له معيه ويعاقب عليها فاين ثواب الله للحيوان على طاعته؟




			لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحيوانات مسيره لله وللانسان وليست مخيره يستطيع الانسان ان يتصرف فيها كيفما شاء ذبحها قتلها اكلها على حسب مامره الله بها بكيفه التعامل معها




			يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل نجاه الحيوانات من الطوفان دا ثواب طاعتها لله؟




			وإذا كانت مسيرة، فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت غير عاقلة ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاستغراب جاء ان الحيه الكائن المغفل الغير عاقل لماذا عصى ؟مالهدف وراء عصيانه هل يستفاد شيئا ؟

الاندهاش ان من كان يوسوس هو الشيطان مستغلا كائن غير عاقل يتجسد فيه ويتكلم على لسانه ..فلماذا لعن الحيه ولم يعاقب الشيطان؟




			كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحديد والشاكوش لم يعصوا امر الله فلا يوجد حيوان او جماد يعاقب لانه عصى امر لله 

شكرا
*_


----------



## يا هادى (12 يناير 2013)

نسيت ارد على هذه الجزيئه


> ثالثاً: الكتاب لم يقل أن الحية تتكلم أصلاً..



اذن فالشيطان هو من تكلم على لسان الحيه وسيوس لادم وحواء فماذنب الكائن المغفل ؟

ورجعنا لصلب الموضوع


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يناير 2013)

> _*كيد اللى بره اموضوع لا ارد عليه اللى فى صلب الموضوع رديت ولكنك لاتقرا *_


لا يوجد ولا سؤال خارج الموضوع، وانا العارف كيف هم داخل صميم الموضوع، لكنك تتهرب من الإجابة بهذا الزعم لانه زعم يمكن ان تقله على اي سؤال لتهرب منه كما تفعل..

لا يوجد ولا سؤال واحد رديت عليه، انت تضع كلاما تحت السؤال وليس جواباً..



> _*لعن الغير عاقل ليس لانه  عاصى او لانه مخالف لنهج الله ومن يقل ان لعن الغير عاقل لانه عاضى فهذا  ضرب من الجنون , فكيف يكون غير عاقل و يعصى ؟؟؟؟
> 
> لعن الغير عاقل هو فى الحقيقه لعن للانسان  لانه هو من يعصى فاللعنه تلاحق  الانسان العاصى فى كل مايملكه من حيوانات واداوت واولاد وزوجات وحقله  وبستانه*_


واضح انك عندك مشكلة في القراءة فعلا، السؤال بيقول:



> *من* قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!



أي اني أسألك عن القائل، ولم اقل لك اكتب أي كلام تضعه خلف السؤال ثم تقول هذا هو الرد، انت افترضت افتراض، فسألتك في من القائل به، فما فائدة هذا الذي تكتبه؟



> _*لعن الغير عاقل ليس لانه  عاصى او لانه مخالف لنهج الله *_


من تكلم أصلا في عصيان او نهج الله!!؟ انت تشتت الموضوع ولا ترد = تهرب..



> _*لعن الغير عاقل هو فى الحقيقه لعن للانسان  لانه هو من يعصى*_


تقرير فارغ لا قيمة له، لاننا اثبتنا لعن غير العاقل حرفياً..



> _*الغير عاقل لايعاقب على معصيه ارتكبه*_


سامحني، عقلك مريض، هل تعلم لماذا؟ لاني أسالك عن "اللزوم" فإذا بك تقول نفس العبارة التي اسألك عنها أصلا؟!!!
اي اني أسالك:


> لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟


فترد :


> _*الغير عاقل لايعاقب على معصيه ارتكبه*_


فهذا هو ما اسألك عليه أصلا!! فكيف تضعه في الإجابة؟



> _*وانما عقابه يكون لدفع اذاه عن الانسان*_


فقط؟ مع الدليل.



> _*فهل ايت حيوان يثاب من الله على طاعته مثل الانسان؟؟*_


ما علاقة الثواب بالموضوع؟ ومن ربط بين ثواب الإنسان والحيوان؟



> _*فان كان له معيه ويعاقب عليها فاين ثواب الله للحيوان على طاعته؟*_


من تكلم اصلا في "طاعة"؟



> _*الحيوانات مسيره لله وللانسان وليست مخيره يستطيع الانسان ان يتصرف فيها كيفما شاء*_


حقا إن عقلك مريض، انا اسألك عن "لماذا" فتقول لي تقريراً؟ اريد أسبابا وليس تقريرا، من قال أن الإنسان يفعل بها ما يشاء؟ هذا ما اسألك عنه، سأكرر لك الأسئلة في النهاية التي لم ترد عليها، لا تقلق..



> _*على حسب مامره الله*_


لديك إنفصام في الشخصية، فأنت تعتبر أن الله عادي جدا انه يأمر بقتل الحيوانات بدون سبب سيء لقتلها، ولا تقبل أن يلعن الله الحيوانات، فأيهما أشد؟ اللعنة ام قتلها؟

قمة التناقض الفكري الإسلامي..


> _*هل نجاه الحيوانات من الطوفان دا ثواب طاعتها لله؟*_


دا سؤال، فين الجواب؟ أرأيت أنك تتهرب بأم عينيك؟
من تكلم عن "ثواب" أصلا؟ انت تدخل أمورا لم اتكلم فيها اصلا..




> _*الاستغراب جاء ان الحيه الكائن المغفل الغير عاقل لماذا عصى ؟*_


مين قال أنه عصى؟ وفين ردك على السؤال؟ لماذا الإستغراب؟



> _*مالهدف وراء عصيانه هل يستفاد شيئا ؟*_


من تكلم عن العصيان اصلا؟ وما علاقة الإستفادة بالموضوع؟

العقاب كان على الفعل..



> _*الاندهاش ان من كان يوسوس هو الشيطان*_


ممكن دا من الكتاب المقدس؟



> _*مستغلا كائن غير عاقل يتجسد فيه ويتكلم على لسانه ..فلماذا لعن الحيه ولم يعاقب الشيطان؟*_


كلام فارغ، لماذا؟ لان الشيطان أصلا معاقب بالفعل!



> _*الحديد والشاكوش لم يعصوا امر الله*_


وما علاقة المعصية بالموضوع؟
انت لديك مشكلة في فكرك انك تربط العقاب بالمعصية!

لماذا تضرب الحديد؟ أين أجوبتك؟ هل عرفت ان كلامك مجرد هرتلة لا علاقة له بالجواب؟



> اذن فالشيطان هو من تكلم على لسان الحيه وسيوس لادم وحواء فماذنب الكائن المغفل ؟


من أين حصلت على هذه الـ "إذن" ومن اين اتيت بهذا التقرير؟



> ورجعنا لصلب الموضوع


لم نحد عنه أصلا.. انت الذي لا تفهم الإجابات، تريد إجابة بعيدة على السؤال الذي طرحته



أنت سألت سؤالا وقلت ، لماذا لعن الله الحية

الجواب النصي من النص نفسه : لانك فعلت...


هل ترى؟ انت تسأل بـ "لماذا" والجواب جاء بـ"لأن"..


المهم، مافيش تشتيت برضو، لا تتهرب من الإجابة:

من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
 			 				ربما، هل لديك دليل؟ 			 		
 لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
 وإذا      كانت مسيرة،   فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها      مادامت غير عاقلة   ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل      التراب ..إلخ، وهو الذي   أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام  الإستغراب؟
 كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## Maran+atha (12 يناير 2013)

يا هادى قال:


> _*عزيزىMaran+atha*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا كثير للرد اخى يا الهادى 
يجب ان تدرك ان الله يعمل لصالح الأنسان 

فحضرتك موافق ان الأنسان له الحق فى ذبح الحيوان لكى ياكل (فيكون بذلك الحيوان وسيلة لغذاء الأنسان)
وتتعجب ان الله عاقب الحيوان ليكون عظة للأنسان 

فالحيوان غير عاقل ولذلك لا يوجد له ابدية 

فحضرتك طبيعى جدا ان الله يهتم بتعليم الأنسان على حساب الحيوان 
لأن الأنسان له حياة آبدية 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يناير 2013)

> ElectericCurren
> 
> اقتباس:
> وهذا الكائن إختار الانحراف والإنجراف
> ...



هنا  الاسئلة  تهكمية أولاً ... وإستفزازية ثانياً   و تزمتية إفترائية من ثالثاً إلى حادى عشر.
1- لا أنا  ولا الكتاب المقدس  قلنا لا تصريحاً و لاتلميحاً أن باقي( الحيوانات مغفلين)- تأملوا صياغة التهكم والافتراء.

2- إلى آخره من تسآؤلات قوامها  التأؤيل والتقويّل .. لاأرى فائدة فى الاجابة علي مافيها من مراوغة وإستخفاف وتهكم وإفتراءات تهكمية..

لكن أجيب  كالاتى:

فى الحيوان : *[الكم والكيف الخاص به]* من إدراك و تعاطف  ووعى وحرية تصرف ومسئؤلية عن هذا التصرف {' طاعة وإذعان إذا رغب - عصيان وعقوق إذا رغب '}.

نكرر و* نكرر للاهمية :[القدر  والكيف الخاص به]* من إدراك ... ومن إستيعاب .. ومن عاطفة ..- حتى ولو من خلال الغريزة .[ألف خط تحت عبارة  الكم والكيف الخاص به*]
ومطلوب *القدر الخاص به* من مسآئلة عن العمل المنوط به .
فأنت  تضرب دابتك إذا إنشمصت وعاندت وتمردت وربما تزيد فى عقابها  تدريجا إلى حد التخلص منها بالبيع مثلا اذا كانت عديمة التجاوب أو الافادة.

وأنت تعتز بالفرس الاصيل إذا كان وفياً وتهتم بنفسية فرسك وإعتزازه بنفسه وثقته بنفسه لإجتياز حرباً ا, سباقا . 
وانت تعتز بالكلب الوفى وتجازيه على وفائه وانت تعاقب الكلب الغبي الذى لا يتعلم اوليات النظافة او الذى يفترس دواجن سيده او الذى لا يتجاوب  مع المدرب ..
> إذن هناك مستويات من الذكاء والاستيعاب بين  فرد وفرد فى ذات الفصيل الواحد .
> وهناك مستويات من الوفاء والصداقة والطاعة والتجاوب والتعايش التعاونى   بين أفراد الفصيل الواحد وبين الفصائل  المختلفة للحيوانات . 
  [بينها وبين بعضها  & وبينها وبين  الانسان]..
فالخلاصة أن تفرد الانسان فى كم ونوع الادراك والحرية والتفكير والتعاطف  بوصفه صوره الله ومثاله 
لا ينفى نفياً باتاً* وجود درجات إبتدائية بسيطة* من الادراك والتفكير والتصرف. لبقية الكائنات 
مهما تدنت* نوعاً و كماً*
فلا يجوز الهبوط بمسئؤلية الحيوانات وإدراكها وعاطفتها إلى* ما دون  الصفر المطلق*.لان هذا يخالف  الواقع.


----------



## يا هادى (15 يناير 2013)

*مولكا




			من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كأنك تقول لى من قال لك ان الهواء لايلمس ,الله يلعن ما يحيط بالانسان ليس لذاته بل من اجل يجزى به الانسان بسبب افعاله 

فالانسان الوحيد على هذه البسيطه هو العاقل اى مخير بين الخير والشر ما بقيه المخلوقات غير عاقله اى مسيره لا مخيره

افهمك اكتر
عندما يقول الله انى العن هذه الشجره ليس من اجل ان الشجره عصت الله ولكن من اجل من معصيه الانسان فليعلن شجرته فلاتمثر لهذا الانسان الثمار الذى يحتاجه اى ان اللعن بسبب الانسان وليس بسبب معصيه ارتكبتها الغير عاقله اللى هى الشجره

فانظر الى الحيه الكائن من فصيله البهائم الغير عاقل لعن من اجل انه عصى الله (اغواء ادم وحواء)حتى لاتقول لى اين المعصيه فهل يعقل الغير عاقل يعصى الله؟ فارجو الجواب





			تقرير فارغ لا قيمة له، لاننا اثبتنا لعن غير العاقل حرفياً..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو كنت بتقرا جيدا ماكنت قلت تقرير فارغ 

نعم الله يلعن كل ما يمتلكه الانسان العاصى بسببه حتى لا يستفاد منها فتكون مهلكه بالنسبه له لا من اجل ان الغير عاقل عصى الله افهم بقى 





			لديك إنفصام في الشخصية، فأنت تعتبر أن الله عادي جدا انه يأمر بقتل الحيوانات بدون سبب سيء لقتلها، ولا تقبل أن يلعن الله الحيوانات، فأيهما أشد؟ اللعنة ام قتلها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الحيوانات تفتل لاذاها تذبح لاستفاد البشر منها بس تلعن ليه؟ فهمت السؤال:boxing:




			مين قال أنه عصى؟ وفين ردك على السؤال؟ لماذا الإستغراب؟

العقاب كان على الفعل..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الم يكن فعل الحيه هو عصيان لله  الا وهو اغواء ادم وحواء ام لا؟ :new8:




			ممكن دا من الكتاب المقدس؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل لم يكن للشيطان اى دور ام كان له دور؟




			انت لديك مشكلة في فكرك انك تربط العقاب بالمعصية!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههه

اه انا ربطت العقاب بالمعصيه على حسب ماهو موجود من النص

لعن لانك فعلتى فماذا فعلت اغواء ادم وحواء بمعصيه الله دا بالنسبه ليك مش معصيه لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:boxing:

-------------------------------​عزيزىMaran+atha




			فحضرتك موافق ان الأنسان له الحق فى ذبح الحيوان لكى ياكل (فيكون بذلك الحيوان وسيلة لغذاء الأنسان)
 وتتعجب ان الله عاقب الحيوان ليكون عظة للأنسان
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تعجبى من:-

اولا:الحيوان كائن غبر عاقل ليس بالمستوى العقلى الذى خلق به الانسان ,فاى حيوان يوقع بنى ادم فى الشر وهو مسير لامخير

ثانيا:لو كانت الحيه او هذا الحيوان ملعون من الله لانه اغوا ادم وحواء وعصى الله يبقى هو الكائن الوحيد من الحيوانات الذى يستطيع ان يعصى الله الى الان وهذا لم يراه اى عصر من عصور البشريه على الاطلاق

ثالثا:اى عظه ياخذها الانسان وهو فى الاصل قد عوقب مع الحيه؟

------------------------------------​
ElectericCurrent




			- لا أنا ولا الكتاب المقدس قلنا لا تصريحاً و لاتلميحاً أن باقي( الحيوانات مغفلين)- تأملوا صياغة التهكم والافتراء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اى تهكم واى استفزاز واى تلفيق الا تعى ما تقول انا لااقول شى من عندى من قال ان هذا الكائن مغفل هو يوحنا ذهبى الفم


القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم 
دوره في الخطيئة الأصلية
 استغلاله للحيّة بسبب الحسد

الحيلة الكبرى

بعداستغلاله لهذا الحيوان المغفّل لبناء الحيلة، تحدّث الشيطان إلى المرأة وقال: "أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟" (تكوين 1:3). عند هذه النقطة، لاحظوا حجم الجريمة وتفاصيلها. لقد فتح المناقشة بما لم يقله الله، متّخذاً شكل النصيحة والتساؤل متظاهراً بحمايتهما. هذا هو معنى كلامه "كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ" وكأنّ هذا الشيطان الماكر يقول: "لأي سبب يحرمكما الله من هذا الفرح العظيم؟ هذا لأنّه لا يسمح لكما بالمشاركة بثروات الملكوت فيما بالمقابل منحكما فرح النظر إليها؟ إنه يمنعكما من المشاركة في الثروات حتى لا يزيد فرحكما؟ أليس الأمر كذلك؟... هل قال الرب...؟"

لماذا يقول هذا الكلام؟ ما فائدة أن يكون الإنسان في الملكوت إذا كان الله يمنعه من إرضاء ذاته بالخيرات التي هناك؟ خاصّة عندما يزداد حزنه بوجود الرؤية والحرمان من الإشباع الذي يكون بتذوّق الثمرة؟

منهذه المحاولة، كان على المرأة أن تفهم حجم جنونه وأنّه يذكر حقائق غير موجودة لهدف ما. كان عليها أن ترى أنّه يظهِر نفسه كحارس لكي يصل من الوصايا التي أعطاهما إياها الله، إلى هدف واحد هو إغراؤهما على عصيان هذه الوصايا.

(GFC 2,412.PG 53,126)

شر الشيطان

فلنسمع جواب المرأة للحية عندما قالت "أَحَقًّا قَالَ اللهُ لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟". فقد أجابت المرأة: "مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَأْكُلُ،وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لاَ تَأْكُلاَ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلاَّ تَمُوتَ" (تكوين 2:3-3). أترون الجناية؟ لقد قال شيئاً غير صحيح ليعلَم الحقيقة، بعد أن أوقعها في الشرك خلال المحادثة. سوف ترون أن بعد هذا، وقد صدّقت المرأة أن الحية ظهرت كصديق، تشجّعت وكشفت لها كل الوصية مخبرة إياها كل شيء بمنتهى الدقة. وبقولها كل شيء في جوابها جرّدت نفسها من كل الأعذار.

أيتها المرأة! ما الذي قلتيه من نفسك؟ الرب قال: "مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَأْكُلُ أَكْلاً، وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ" (تكوين 16:2-17). كان ينبغي بك الابتعاد عن الحيّة لأنها قالت العكس وكان ينبغي بك أن تقولي لها "ابتعدي عنّي. أنتِ لا تعرفين قوة الوصية المعطاة لنا، ولا قدر الفرح ولا وفرة المنحة. أنتِ قلتِ أنّ الرب أوصانا بألاّ نأكل من ثمار أيّ من الأشجار. بينما الله الرب، بسبب عظمة إحسانه، بعد أن أعطانا الفرح والسلطة، أوصانا بأن نمسِك فقط عن شجرة واحدة. وهذا بسبب عظمة اهتمامه بنا، حتى لا يتسلّط الموت علينا لاشتراكنا في الخطيئة".

لو كانت المرأة مقرّة بالجميل، لكانت تخلّصت منه نهائياً بهذه الكلمات بدل متابعة المناقشة والاستماع إلى كلماته. لكن عوضاً عن هذا، بعد أن كشفت له الوصية وأخبرته كلّ ما قاله الله لهم، قبلت منه نصيحة مأساوية مميتة. مجدداً نصحها عدو خلاصنا بعمل عكس ما قاله ربنا، عندما قالت للحية: "يمكننا أن نأكل من ثمر كل أشجار الجنّة ما عدا ثمر الشجرة التي في وسطها، فقد قال الرب بأن نمسك عن أكلها حتى لا نموت". فالله منع الإنسان عن الاشتراك بهذه الشجرة حتى لا يصبح قابلاً للموت بسبب عصيانه، لأنّه يحبّه ويهتمّ به كثيراً. عندها قال الشيطان للمرأة: "لا لن تموتا!" أيّ عذر يمكن قبوله من المرأة التي قبلت أن تسمع هذه الكلمات؟ عندما قال الرب "...لا تلمسا حتى لا تموتا"، الحية قالت "لن تموتا".

الافتراء على الله

ماهو فوق هذا، ولكونه لا يرغب فقط بالوقوف في وجه الله، فهو يفتري عليه لكي يظهره خبيثاً، وبهذا يحقّق حيلته. فبعد أن أسقط المرأة، أتمّ هدفه. قال: "لا! لن تموتا، لأنّ الله يعرف بالحقيقة أنكم يوم تأكلون تتفتّح أعينكما وتصيران كالآلهة تعرفان الخير والشر". هذا هو كامل الشرك.

شرك مساواة الآلهة

بعد أن ملأ الكأس بالسمّ القاتل، قدّمه للمرأة. وهي عند هذه النقطة فضّلت عدم رؤية المحتوى المميت لأنّها، طبعاً لو أرادت، لكانت عرفتها منذ البداية. ولكن، بعد أن سمعت الشيطان يقول أن سبب منع الله للأكل من الثمر هو حتى لا تتفتّح أعينهما ويصيرا كالآلهة يعرفان الخير والشر، فقد امتلأت زهواً على رجاء مساواة الإله. لقد تخيّلت لنفسها أموراً كبيرة في المستقبل. 

هذه هي مكائد العدو. عندما يرفع أحداً باستعمال الخداع، يعود فيسقطه بعنف إلى قعر الهاوية. عندما تخيّلت مساواة الألوهة، أسرعت إلى أكل الثمر ووجّهت عقلها وأفكارها نحو هذا العمل. لم تفكّر بأي شيء غير كيفية الشرب من الشراب الذي قدّمه إليها الشيطان الشرير.

لماذا عوقبَت الحيّة وليس الشيطان؟

قد يستطيع البعض أن يقول: "بما أن الشيطان هو مَن تصرَّف من خلال الحيّة وأعطى نصيحته، لماذا عوقب هذا الحيوان؟" هذا أيضاً مثال آخر عن رحمة الله غير المتناهية نحو الإنسان. فقد عمل خالقنا المحبّ تماماً مثل أبٍ رقيق حريص يعاقب قاتل ابنه، ويبيد السكين والسيف اللذين استعملا في قتله، بتقطيعه إلى قطع صغيرة.

بماأنّ هذا الحيوان خدم في خديعة الشيطان مثل سكين للقتل، فقد أمره الرب بالعقاب المتواصل. هذا لكي نعرف، عند رؤيتنا هذا الحيوان المنظور المدرَك حسياً، ونفهم مدى العقاب المفروض عليه. إذا كانت الحيّة، التي استُعملَت كمجرّد أداة، تلقّت هذا الغضب، فأي عقاب يكون للشيطان؟ ربّما، هذا هو ما علّمنا إياه ربنا يسوع المسيح من خلال كتابه المقدّس، عندما تكلّم مع الذين عن يساره قائلاً: "إذهبوا عنّي يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدّة للشيطان وملائكته" (متى 41:25).انتهى

ارجو منك ان تعى المره القادمه ماتقوله ولا تتقول على كلام لم اقوله بل من قاله هم اباءك




			فى الحيوان : [الكم والكيف الخاص به] من إدراك و تعاطف ووعى وحرية تصرف ومسئؤلية عن هذا التصرف {' طاعة وإذعان إذا رغب - عصيان وعقوق إذا رغب '}.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
انا لااتكلم عن علاقه الحيوان بالانسان انا بتكلم عن علاقه الحيوان بالله كلامى واضح ولا اكرروها نكررها علاقه الحيوان بالله

هل يعصى الحيوان الله ؟ان كان جوابك بنعم فلماذا لم يكلف باى تشريع مدام انه يفهم المعصيه ؟وان كان الشيطان اتخذه وسيله للوصول الى غايته فهل تحكم فيها تحكم لا ارادى ام كانت تسمع كلامه وهى واعيه لما تفعله لكى تستحق العلن؟




			إذن هناك مستويات من الذكاء والاستيعاب بين فرد وفرد فى ذات الفصيل الواحد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


نعم هناك مستويات ذكاء للحيوانات فى اطيطاد فرئسها فى التعلم المهارات الاكروباتيه لكن هل يوجد حيوان على وجه الارض مهما وصلت درجه ذكاءه مخيره وليست مسيره ؟؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2013)

> *الله يلعن ما يحيط بالانسان ليس لذاته بل من اجل يجزى به الانسان بسبب افعاله *


حسناً، يبدو انك ضعيف في القراءة، نعيد لك السؤال:

*من* قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!                      



> * عندما يقول الله انى العن هذه الشجره ليس من اجل ان الشجره عصت الله ولكن  من اجل من معصيه الانسان فليعلن شجرته فلاتمثر لهذا الانسان الثمار الذى  يحتاجه اى ان اللعن بسبب الانسان وليس بسبب معصيه ارتكبتها الغير عاقله  اللى هى الشجره*


أيضا لم نعرف: *من* قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!

وحتى مع كلامك، مازالت لا تستطيع إخبارنا بمن الذي قال لك هذا.



> *حتى لاتقول لى اين المعصيه فهل يعقل الغير عاقل يعصى الله؟ فارجو الجواب*


إفتح بهذا السؤال موضوعا جديداً للرد عليك، انا أسألك عن لعن الله لغير العاقل وليس عن معصية غير العاقل لله...





> * نعم الله يلعن كل ما يمتلكه الانسان العاصى بسببه حتى لا يستفاد منها فتكون مهلكه بالنسبه له لا من اجل ان الغير عاقل عصى الله افهم بقى *


من كاتب هذا الكلام؟  جـ : أنت
أنا سؤالي ليس عن هذا الكلام الذي تقوله انت، بل عن مصدر هذا الكلام الذي تقوله أنت، فتكرارك لما اسألك عن مصدره لا قيمة له وهو تقرير فارغ لاننا اثبتنا عكسه....




> *الحيوانات تفتل لاذاها تذبح لاستفاد البشر منها بس تلعن ليه؟ *


دا سؤال عن الفائدة، وليس عن الحدوث من عدمه، انا أسألك عن الحدوث من عدمه، أيهما أعلى، اللعن أم القتل؟
ولذلك نعيد لك ما تتهرب منه:

                             لديك إنفصام في الشخصية، فأنت تعتبر أن الله عادي جدا انه يأمر بقتل  الحيوانات بدون سبب سيء لقتلها، ولا تقبل أن يلعن الله الحيوانات، *فأيهما  أشد؟ اللعنة ام قتلها؟                      
*

هل عرفت أنك مصاب بمرض نفسي؟ تقبل القتل ولا تقبل اللعن؟


هذا من جانب؟ الجانب الآخر، ما اللازم لوجود سبب لإستفادة البشر من هذا اللعن، لكي يلعن الله؟



> *الم يكن فعل الحيه هو عصيان لله  الا وهو اغواء ادم وحواء ام لا؟*


هذا ما أسألك عنه، وانت تتهرب:

مين قال أنه عصى؟ وفين ردك على السؤال؟ لماذا الإستغراب؟

العقاب كان على الفعل..                      



> *هل لم يكن للشيطان اى دور ام كان له دور؟*


هل هذا هو جواب سؤالي:
*                               ممكن دا من الكتاب المقدس؟                      *

إلى الآن، لا يوجد سؤال واحد، واحد فقط، أجبت عليه!



> * اه انا ربطت العقاب بالمعصيه على حسب ماهو موجود من النص*


كاذب، لم تطلعنا على ما هو موجود في النص يخص المعصية، أنك كأنك تقول أن الله ليس من حقه الحكم على خلقه إلا لو عصوه!



> * لعن لانك فعلتى فماذا فعلت اغواء ادم وحواء بمعصيه الله دا بالنسبه ليك مش معصيه لله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:boxing:*


دا معصية من آدم وحواء، لكن انا بسألك عن معصية الحية!!
هل لا تعرف الفرق بين آدم وحواء من جهة، والحية من جهة؟



> * اولا:الحيوان كائن غبر عاقل ليس بالمستوى العقلى الذى خلق به الانسان ,فاى حيوان يوقع بنى ادم فى الشر وهو مسير لامخير*


إذن فكيف فعل الإنسان العاقل ما يقله غير العاقل؟



> * ثانيا:لو كانت الحيه او هذا الحيوان ملعون من الله لانه اغوا ادم وحواء  وعصى الله يبقى هو الكائن الوحيد من الحيوانات الذى يستطيع ان يعصى الله  الى الان وهذا لم يراه اى عصر من عصور البشريه على الاطلاق*


تحتاج عبارتك لجملة: بعد الخطية 



> * ثالثا:اى عظه ياخذها الانسان وهو فى الاصل قد عوقب مع الحيه؟*


ما علاقة أنه عوقب بأن ه سيأخذ عظة؟




> *هل يعصى الحيوان الله ؟ان كان جوابك بنعم فلماذا لم يكلف باى تشريع مدام انه يفهم المعصيه ؟*


من مشاكلك النفسية أيضا الآتي:

1. أنك تربط بين أن يكون الكائن قادرا على المعصية بوجوب أن يكون له تشريع، ولم تخبرنا من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة الغريبة!
2. من قال أنه يفهم المعصية؟




> *وان كان الشيطان اتخذه وسيله للوصول الى غايته فهل تحكم فيها تحكم لا ارادى ام كانت تسمع كلامه وهى واعيه لما تفعله لكى تستحق العلن؟*


لماذا لا تجب على هذا السؤال "بدليل"؟



> *نعم هناك مستويات ذكاء  للحيوانات فى اطيطاد فرئسها فى التعلم المهارات الاكروباتيه لكن هل يوجد  حيوان على وجه الارض مهما وصلت درجه ذكاءه مخيره وليست مسيره ؟؟*


ما علاقة انها مخيرة أم مصيرة، بكلامه؟ انت متهرب كبير  :

			 				إذن هناك مستويات من الذكاء والاستيعاب بين فرد وفرد فى ذات الفصيل الواحد 			 		


*كيف يكون هناك فرق في الإستيعاب، ولا يكون هناك إستعياب أصلا بحسب فكرك؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2013)

طبعا ماننساش الأسئلة التي هربت منها :

من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
                             ربما، هل لديك دليل؟                      
لماذا تربط جازماً بين لزوم وجود العقل للعقاب؟
وهل هذا يمنع من عقابه؟
لماذا تذبح وتقتل الخراف وتأكلها في العيد؟ أليس هم لم يفعلوا لك شيئاً لتقتلهم؟ leasantr
يعني حصلت على النجاة بإدخال الله لها الى الفلك، فلما الإستغراب من المعاقبة من الله على فعلها؟
وإذا  كانت مسيرة، فلماذا لا يكون ما تسميه انت عقاب الحية هو توظيف لها مادامت  غير عاقلة ومسيرة؟؟ فالله هو الذي خلقها، وهو الذي جعلها تأكل التراب  ..إلخ، وهو الذي أنجى الحيوانات ، طالما مسيرة، فعلام الإستغراب؟
كأنك تسأل: لماذا تضرب الحديد بالشاكوش، أليس لديك رحمة؟!!!


----------



## يا هادى (16 يناير 2013)

*مولكا




			من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الاتفهم يارجل 

قلت اللعن يكون لغير العاقل ليس من اجل معصيه بل من اجل اهلاك شرور الانسان لانه من يمتلك الغير العاقل ويقع تحت سيطرت الانسان

فالاله فى كتابك لعن الارض وهى غير عاقل بسبب معصيه الانسان لا بسبب معصيه الارض لله

فماذا افعل حتى تفهم 




			فأنت تعتبر أن الله عادي جدا انه يأمر بقتل الحيوانات بدون سبب سيء لقتلها، ولا تقبل أن يلعن الله الحيوانات، فأيهما أشد؟ اللعنة ام قتلها؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


القتل للحيوان لافاده البشرباى كان السبب فهو افاده للبشر اما كون الحيوان يلعن من الله ولا يكون الانسان سببا فى لعنه فهذا ما اسالك عنه




			دا معصية من آدم وحواء، لكن انا بسألك عن معصية الحية!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معصيه الحيه:انها قالت لحواء كلى من الشجره اللى ربنا نهى حواء وادم عن اكلها:999:

فالخداع والاغواء ان كنت لاتعتبرها معصيه تبق مصيبه بجد​



			كاذب، لم تطلعنا على ما هو موجود في النص يخص المعصية، أنك كأنك تقول أن الله ليس من حقه الحكم على خلقه إلا لو عصوه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يحكم على خليقته كيف يشاء لكن لايلعن شى غير مكلف من اجل انها خدعت وتحيلت على قانون الله,لان مفيش غير مكلف يعرف الثواب من العقاب




			إذن فكيف فعل الإنسان العاقل ما يقله غير العاقل؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لان اللى كان بيكلمه عاقل مش كلام غير عاقل على الاطلاق والحيوان غير عاقل فمن كان يكلمه الحيه ام الشيطان؟




			تحتاج عبارتك لجملة: بعد الخطية
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الانسان بعد خطيه ادم ظل يعصى فكيف بحيوان ملعون بعد الخطيه لايعصى؟والشيطان بعد طرده ولعنه ظل يعصى فلماذا الحيه لاتعصى بعد الخطيه؟:999:





			ما علاقة أنه عوقب بأن ه سيأخذ عظة؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مثلا فرعون اتعاقب وانت اتعاقبت مع فرعون فاى عظه ستاخدها من عقاب فرعون وانت قد اتعاقبت معه؟





			1. أنك تربط بين أن يكون الكائن قادرا على المعصية بوجوب أن يكون له تشريع، ولم تخبرنا من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة الغريبة!
 2. من قال أنه يفهم المعصية؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يامحلل الامراض النفسيه ماهو رايك انت هل الغير مكلف يستطيع ان يعصى ولا لا؟




			ما علاقة انها مخيرة أم مصيرة، بكلامه؟ انت متهرب كبير :
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اقولك العلاقه المسير اى وجوبى الطاعه بمعنى لا يعصى لله امرا ولكن الله خلقه بمخ قادر على استيعاب ما يلقنه له الانسان مع عدمه بسى غير عاقل اى يميز بين الخبيث من الطيب ودا اسمه المخير





			إذن هناك مستويات من الذكاء والاستيعاب بين فرد وفرد فى ذات الفصيل الواحد 


كيف يكون هناك فرق في الإستيعاب، ولا يكون هناك إستعياب أصلا بحسب فكرك؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


فى فرق بين فى الاستيعاب لما يخزنه المخ وليس العقل العقل اى عاقل اى تفرق بين الصح والخطا بين الطالح والصالح بين ابوك وامك واختك لكن الغير عاقل لايفرق بين ابوه وامه الصالح واللطالح بيى بيخزن معلومات فى مخه وليس عقله ارجو ان تكون فهمت*


----------



## Maran+atha (16 يناير 2013)

شكرا كثير لردك يا اخ الهادى
ولكن ساعطيك مثل يقرب لك الفكرة 
الله خلق كل اليابس بكل من عليه من حيوانات ونباتات للأنسان 
وبالتالى عندما يمكن ان نشبه هذا الأمر بالمصروف الذى يعطيه لك والدك عندما كنت طالب 
او نشبه بالمرتب الذى يعطيه لك صاحب الشركة دائما عندما كنت مستقيم فى عملك 
ولكن بعد ان اخطأت فى حق والدك او فى حق صاحب الشركة فتم عقابك بتقليل مصروفك او راتبك الشهرى ونزلت من رتبة عملك الى رتبة اقل منها 
فالله خلق الحيوان للأنسان وبالتالى عندما 
لعن الله الحية لتكون عظة للأنسان الذى يسمح للشيطان ان يستخدمه لتضليل الأحرين  
وكما لعن الله الأرض لتكون ايضا عظة للأنسان الخاطىء 
وكما لعن ربنا يسوع المسيح التينة لتكون عظة للأنسان الغشاش 
فكل هذة اللعنات الغرض منها هو خلاص الأنسان 
فكما ان والدك يعاقبك بتخفيض المصروف لأنك اخطأت وهدفه من ذلك هو ان تعلم نتيجة الخطية بصورة واضحة امام عينك 
كذلك هدف الله هو ان تعلم كم ان الخطية مكروه جدا عنده بطريقة واضحة جدا 

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2013)

> *قلت اللعن يكون لغير العاقل ليس من اجل معصيه بل من اجل اهلاك شرور الانسان لانه من يمتلك الغير العاقل ويقع تحت سيطرت الانسان
> *


وهذا ما سألتك فيه أيضا، ألا ترى؟ فمن الذي قال هذا أيضاً، ثم انك لم تخبرني:

			 				من قال لك أن اللعن يخص العاقل فقط؟!!! 			 		

هل تتراجع عن كلامك الآن؟




> فالاله فى كتابك لعن الارض وهى غير عاقل بسبب معصيه الانسان لا بسبب معصيه الارض لله



دليلك.



> * فماذا افعل حتى تفهم *


لا تفعل شيء، لاني فهمت وفهمت انك تتهرب بدليل عدم وجود دليل 



> *القتل للحيوان لافاده البشرباى  كان السبب فهو افاده للبشر اما كون الحيوان يلعن من الله ولا يكون الانسان  سببا فى لعنه فهذا ما اسالك عنه*


أيضا لم تجب:
			 				فأنت تعتبر أن الله عادي جدا انه يأمر بقتل الحيوانات بدون سبب سيء  لقتلها، ولا تقبل أن يلعن الله الحيوانات، فأيهما أشد؟ اللعنة ام قتلها؟ 			 		

أنا اتكلم عن مبدأ سلطة العقاب، وليس سبب العقاب، لانك لا تستطيع أن تثبت أي شيء إلى الآن.. فأسهل عليك..

وأنا أسألك، ما المشكلة أن يلعن الله الحيوان بدون سبب الإنسان؟

أفسر لك السؤال، من الذي جزم بوجوب الربط بين "فائدة الإنسان" وبين "لعن الله للحيوانات"؟!!


أبسطها لك؟ ابسطها يمكن تفهم، في نص في كتابك بيقول : لا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ


فهمت؟



> *معصيه الحيه:انها قالت لحواء كلى من الشجره اللى ربنا نهى حواء وادم عن اكلها*



فين هنا المعصية؟ دا "فعل" عملته الحية، العصيان كان من أدم وحواء لانهما خالفا وصية لهما، فأين وصية الحية لكي تخالفها فتصبح "عاصية"؟!!

هل فهمت؟




> *فالخداع والاغواء ان كنت لاتعتبرها معصيه تبق مصيبه بجد​*


طيب وانت ازاي تحسبها معصية وهو كائن مش عاقل (حسب كلامك)؟

أفكرك بكلامك السابق؟

وهل ليس من حق الله أن يعاقب الحية على هذه المعصية (كما تقول)؟



> *الله يحكم على خليقته كيف يشاء*


امال بتتكلم في اية من الصبح؟ ما هو حكم!




> * لكن لايلعن شى غير مكلف من اجل انها خدعت وتحيلت على قانون الله*


واضح انك انسان مريض نفسي بشكل خطير،
هو انت مش لسة قايل ان الحية عصت؟ والصيان دا بيكون على الهوا، ولا لازم يكون في وصية عشان تخالفها فتكون عاصية؟

طيب لو هى عاصية حسب كلامك، فين قانون الله (حسب تسميتك) اللي عصته؟ ضع النصوص ولا تضع كلاما فارغا من عندك..

وأيضاً، بأي صفة لك تقول ان ليس من حق الله لعن الحية لأجل خداعها؟

طالما الله عادل، وهذا ثابت بالنصوص إذن فلا ضرر عقلي لهذا التقرير الفارغ منك..





> *لان مفيش غير مكلف يعرف الثواب من العقاب*


امال هى عصت ازاي وهى غير مكلفة؟!!

ومرة أخرى تدخل الثواب والعقاب في الموضوع، وانا اسألك، من تحدث عنهما أصلاً؟
انت مشكلتك انك مريض نفسي، ولديك مجموة من الثوابت تقيس عليها فعل الله، وهذه الثوابت فاسدة، بل وحتى منطقياً لا تستطيع الإجابة على سؤال واحد، تخيل؟ سؤال واحد فقط، لابد ان تناور فيه!




> *لان اللى كان بيكلمه عاقل مش كلام غير عاقل على الاطلاق والحيوان غير عاقل فمن كان يكلمه الحيه ام الشيطان؟*



انت هنا مدلس وهارب من النصوص الصريحة، لماذا؟
لان النص يقول ان الحية هى من تكلمت، هذا حرفياً بحسب سفر التكوين، فكيف تتهرب من الإجابة على سؤالي بالقول أن الشيطان هو من تكلم؟ لماذا لا تسطيع الثبوت على النصوص؟

أنت مجبر على الثبوت على النصوص، النصوص قالت الحية هى من تكلمت، وعليه سألتك:

			 				إذن فكيف فعل الإنسان العاقل ما يقله غير العاقل؟ 			 		

فلكي تعود لتقول ان الشيطان هو من تكلم للتهرب، احضر النص لكي يكون لكلامك قيمة، فأنت تضيع الوقت بلا دليل..


----------



## Maran+atha (16 يناير 2013)

وبالتالى يا اخ الهادى لن تسأل ما ذنب الراتب او المصروف 
فهل ستسأل والدك ما هو ذنب المصروف الذى يعطيه لك والدك عندما يخفضه بسبب عصيانك له 
او ستسأل صاحب الشركة فما ذنب راتبك الذى اصبح اقل ومنصبك الذى تغيير عندما اخطأت فى عملك 
هذا العقاب الذى موجه لك مخلوقات الأرض بسبب خطاء الأنسان هو موجه للأنسان نفسه 
لأن كل من عوقب بسبب خطية الأنسان هو خلق لأجل الأنسان 

لو لم يخطىء آدم وحواء ولم يسمعوا للشيطان الذى فى الحية 
لكانوا ظلوا فى الجنة ولم يطردوا منها
ولكانت الحية ظلت كما هى ولم تلعن 
والأرض ايضا كذلك 

اتمنى ان اكون وصلت لحضرتك الفكرة 

بمكن ان تشبه مثلا الحية بالسيارة التى اعطاها لك والدك 
وبسبب خطاء انت فعلته فوالدك غضب منك وقرر ان حرمك من تكيف السيارة فك منها التكيف واصبحت السيارة التى اعطاها لك والدك بدون تكيف 
فهل ستسأل ما هو ذنب السيارة فهل اخطاء التكيف 
فهو امتياز كان لك وهو الأن سحب منك انت 
لأن ايضا الحيوان لم يخلق لذاته وانما خلقه الله من اجل الأنسان 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس سفر تكوين 1: 26
وقال الله نعمل الانسان على صورتنا كشبهنا.فيتسلطون على سمك البحر 
وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم وعلى كل الارض وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الارض.

ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 يناير 2013)

> *الانسان بعد خطيه ادم ظل يعصى فكيف بحيوان ملعون بعد الخطيه لايعصى؟*


زي الناس، اية المشكلة؟ ما موطن "الكيف" في سؤالك؟




> *والشيطان بعد طرده ولعنه ظل يعصى فلماذا الحيه لاتعصى بعد الخطيه؟*


أين جاء هذا بحسب النصوص؟ الشيطان تم طرده منين (بالنص)؟ وتم لعنه إمتى (بالنص)؟.. أنتظر تهربك كالعادة 



> *مثلا فرعون اتعاقب وانت اتعاقبت مع فرعون فاى عظه ستاخدها من عقاب فرعون وانت قد اتعاقبت معه؟*


فين الجواب؟ اية دخل فرعون الموضوع واية دخلني في نص الحوار؟ انت مش عارف تهرب ازاي؟

انا اسألك عن العلاقة، فأين:

			 				ما علاقة أنه عوقب بأنه سيأخذ عظة؟ 			 		



> *يامحلل الامراض النفسيه ماهو رايك انت هل الغير مكلف يستطيع ان يعصى ولا لا؟*


لا مجال للتهرب، أين جوابك؟
1. أنك تربط بين أن يكون الكائن قادرا على المعصية بوجوب أن يكون له تشريع، ولم تخبرنا من الذي وضع هذه القاعدة الغريبة!
 2. من قال أنه يفهم المعصية؟ 			 		




> *اقولك العلاقه المسير اى وجوبى  الطاعه بمعنى لا يعصى لله امرا ولكن الله خلقه بمخ قادر على استيعاب ما  يلقنه له الانسان مع عدمه بسى غير عاقل اى يميز بين الخبيث من الطيب ودا  اسمه المخير*


بص، الكلام دا تحط عليه نص جنية ، وترميه في أقرب مقلب قمامة 

انت عندك المشاكل التالية:

1. صعوبة في فهم السؤال، فلا تفهمه إلا بعد حين، هذا إن فهمته..
2. تقرير أشياء ليس عليها دليل، تقيمها في عقلك فقط.
3. هارب كبير من كل الأسئلة، تارة بالهرتلة، كهذا المثال، وتارة بالرد على السؤال بسؤال لا علاقة له بالسؤال الأصلي 

اية علاقة الكلام الفارغ اللي انت قلته دا بسؤالي؟ حاول تقرأ السؤال أكثر من مرة ليتك تفهمه:

			 				ما علاقة انها مخيرة أم مصيرة، بـ *كلامه*؟ 


ما كتبته انت هو رد على : ما هو تعريف "مسير" و "مخير"!! فهل سألتك أنا عن هذا الهراء؟


> *فى فرق بين فى الاستيعاب لما يخزنه المخ*


*

هو المخ بيستوعب ولا العقل؟

*يعني انت لما واحد يدخلك كلية الهندسة مثلا (بعد الشر عليك) وتبدأ في إعدادي يعلموك رياضة 1 مثلا، وكنت واخد معاك *الكلب *بتاعك مثلا، فهل مخ الكلب هايفهم نفس الكلام اللي انت هاتفهمه ولو بدرجة شبة صفرية؟دا انك عقلك عايز تدمير شامل ثم إعادة بناء، أنت لا يصلح معك الإصلاح، لابد من الهدم ثم البناء!!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2013)

يا هادى قال:


> *الله يحكم على خليقته كيف يشاء لكن لايلعن شى غير مكلف *


*طيب نعمل اية فى دى ؟*​ 
*وَٱلشَّجَرَةَ ٱلْمَلْعُونَةَ** فِي ٱلقُرْآنِ وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ فَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ طُغْيَاناً كَبِيراً** – الأسراء 60*​ 
*ماذا فعلت ( شجرة الزَّقوم** ) كى يلعنها رب الكعبة فى قرآنه ؟ *​


----------



## يا هادى (26 يناير 2013)

*عبود*​ 
*



			طيب نعمل اية فى دى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *وَٱلشَّجَرَةَ ٱلْمَلْعُونَةَ فِي ٱلقُرْآنِ وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ فَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِلاَّ طُغْيَاناً كَبِيراً – الأسراء 60*​
> 
> 
> *ماذا فعلت ( شجرة الزَّقوم ) كى يلعنها رب الكعبة فى قرآنه *​


 

*يظهر ان حضرتك بتقتنى من الحوار ما يفيد سؤالك فقط بس حجبلك اللى انت اتغافلت عنه وقلته بالنص*​ 

*



			كأنك تقول لى من قال لك ان الهواء لايلمس ,الله يلعن ما يحيط بالانسان ليس لذاته بل من اجل يجزى به الانسان بسبب افعاله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 *​


*لعلك تفهم ماكتبته فى هذه الجمله ستفهم لماذا الله اوجد شجره ملعونه فى النار *​


*افهمهالك احسن*​


*شجره الزقوم او الشجره الملعونه طعام الكافرين اى انها لعنت لتكون طعام للكافرين اما الحيه عندما لعنت فالتفاسير تقول لان الشيطان دخل فى هذا الكائن المغفل وخلها تعصى وتضل ادم وحواء وجاء اللعن على الحيه مش الشيطان بالاضافه الى وهى المهمه ان الحيه تاذى بعد لعنها المؤمن والكافر وليس المؤمن فقط *​


*اما باقى المداخلات سارد عليها باذن الله وقت لاحق عندما يتيسر لى ذلك*​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2013)

سلام المسيح للعضو الهادى 
حضرتك موافق على لعن شجرة لأن الكافرين ياكلوا منها 
وعندما لعن الله الحية لأن الشيطان استخدمها فحضرتك تعترض !!!!!!!!!!!!!
حقيقى ذو العقل يمييز 
فحضرتك توافق على ان الشيطان يستخدم الحية وترفض ان بعض من البشر الكافرين يستخدموا الشجر ة 
فكيف يكون هذا الفكر يا عضو !!!!!!!!!!!!!
اولا الله لعن الشيطان ولهذا اصبح شيطان بعد ان كان ملاك سابقا 
فالشيطان ملعون الى يوم الدينونة ونهايته هى الجحيم مع النبى الكذاب وكل اتباعه 
وبالتالى طلبك ان الله يلعن الشيطان مرة اخرى هو امر غريب جدا اااا
لأن الشيطان الملعون الى الأبد لن يزداد بلعنه او ينقص 
ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------

